# First Hunt



## lweisch (Apr 1, 2014)

I remember as a young teen going to my best friends house and eating my first morel. It was awesome! Seems like every year I hear all the news and talk about morel mushrooms and never participate. This year WILL be different! I have access to about 200+ acres in Camden County Missouri. If I am lucky enough to find some, how would I go about cleaning them? Can I soak them in water? And what is the best way to store them? Any pointers?


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

When you pick them please pinch them off or cut them but do not pull the "root" up. It is covered with dirt and more importantly it may produce again if you leave it. Carry the shrooms in a mesh bag so their spores/seeds will spread while you walk. Do not carry in plastic bags or you may find your spot empty of shrooms next year. When you get them home just rinse them off with water or you could soak them for a bit but I wouldn't do it very long. If they are very buggy you can soak them in salt water for bit. Go to youtube and type in morel preparation and you can find a lot of info. There and all over the net as well. Happy hunting and good luck.


----------

